# Snowstorm coming in SD???



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Looking through the NWS forecast discussions this morning it looks like snow is on the way for SD! Sounds like best chances for high accumulations are N of I90, 3-6 inches with a band of 6-12 somewhere depending on how the front sets up. Models still aren't certain but they seem much more confident that the last storm.

Sloppy fields and sheet water are coming. Curious what the birds are going to do though!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe they'll just nest in SD this year.  
Dan


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

there is snow in he area thursday and friday!


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Traxion, I call out to my hunting buddy a few min. ago in brooking . he look up the weather on local tv it said snow flurries is all, now here in mn, that say there is a big snow coming, from the west, I am going to sd on wed, where did you see this at the 3 to 6 inch snow fall?I am sure you are right, I am looking what I am going to do. :roll:


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?sit ... glossary=1

The forecast discussion usually provides more specific info than what is in the forecast, as far as long term.

I was thinking of making a run too. But, I am waiting to see what the weather does. Looking pretty snowy at the moment!


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

there predicting it all to be gone by this weekend though. Lots of water prolly in the fields after that! :beer:


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Just what SD needs, another snow front.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

This years weather makes that big blizzard in ND last April look tame in comparison.

The danged Snows don't know which way to head this spring. They have been unpredictable, errant, and lots of guys have been pulling their hair out this spring becuase of this. Look at yesterday, a string S wind, most times they are heding North--not yesterday. What is up with that? :eyeroll:

I suspect many less skilled guys will be selling their gear by April...

Hell I am staying put this weekend until things settle out with them white bastages. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> Look at yesterday, a string S wind, most times they are heding North--not yesterday. What is up with that? :eyeroll:


They know something we dont.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

i don't see what the big deal is this year they are that unpredictable. they were down here south of mitchell 2 weeks ago now they are around huron because all the snow is gone, i know they were north of aberdeen last week until the snow wich pushed them back.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

uhh if anything i think the snw would be good for us hunters. i think the snow is gonna keep them rite on the snow line and thats where you wonna be. like this last snow fall. i went out to south dakota went to my cabin and on thursday nite we had over 12 inches of snow. all the geese just went down south until watertown and held up there. we hunted there and got 24 the weekend and i am heading back out on thursday to hunt alot more snows.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

mallardhunter said:


> i don't see what the big deal is this year they are that unpredictable. they were down here south of mitchell 2 weeks ago now they are around huron because all the snow is gone, i know they were north of aberdeen last week until the snow wich pushed them back.


I wouldnt think its a big deal either if I had birds in my state for 2 weeks either. But us boys farther north want some action.  Unfortunatly for us, methinks its gonna be short and probably not so sweet.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Here is the latest-

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SIOUX FALLS SD
356 PM CDT TUE MAR 25 2008

.LOW PRESSURE IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP OVER THE CENTRAL ROCKY
MOUNTAINS WEDNESDAY AND MOVE EAST TO NEBRASKA AND KANSAS WEDNESDAY NIGHT. RAIN AND SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP OVER THE AREA WEDNESDAY OR WEDNESDAY EVENING. THE PRECIPITATION SHOULD BECOME ALL SNOW NORTH OF INTERSTATE 90 WEDNESDAY NIGHT OVER SOUTHEAST SOUTH DAKOTA AND SOUTHWEST MINNESOTA. THE SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES INTO THURSDAY WITH ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 INCHES OR MORE POSSIBLE. THE SNOW
IS EXPECTED TO DECREASE THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND THURSDAY NIGHT AS THE LOW CONTINUES TO MOVE EAST.

MNZ071-072-080-081-097-SDZ038>040-052>056-260500-
/O.NEW.KFSD.WS.A.0003.080327T0300Z-080327T1800Z/
LINCOLN-LYON-MURRAY-COTTONWOOD-PIPESTONE-BEADLE-KINGSBURY-
BROOKINGS-JERAULD-SANBORN-MINER-LAKE-MOODY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...TYLER...HENDRICKS...LAKE BENTON...
IVANHOE...MARSHALL...SLAYTON...FULDA...WINDOM...MOUNTAIN LAKE...
PIPESTONE...HURON...DE SMET...ARLINGTON...LAKE PRESTON...
BROOKINGS...WESSINGTON SPRINGS...ALPENA...WOONSOCKET...HOWARD...
MADISON...FLANDREAU
356 PM CDT TUE MAR 25 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH
THURSDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN SIOUX FALLS HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH THURSDAY AFTERNOON.

LIGHT RAIN AND SNOW WILL BEGIN BY EARLY WEDNESDAY EVENING AND IS EXPECTED TO CHANGE TO SNOW AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE INTO THURSDAY BEFORE DECREASING THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING. ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 INCHES OR MORE COULD BE WIDESPREAD WITH UP TO 10 INCHES POSSIBLE IN SOME AREAS.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

From the looks of the maps the snow is going to be pretty much east to west, not a lot of skirting the snowline will be possible. We'll see what happens!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Any chance the birds already north of the area anticipated to see heavy snow will stay put or move north?


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Time to by a SD license.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I think you guys will have plenty north of this snow.LOTS of birds north of the predicted new snow line now and lots moving north as I type.The predicted snow is not til thursday.I'd bet more in NoDak than SoDak by then.


----------



## DU870 (Mar 24, 2008)

The good news is they have changed the weather a lot in the last few days. The bad news is everytime they change it there is more snow. The ground temps are warmer so this might help melt the new snow. The weekend highs are in the low to mid 40's each day. It will be interesting what the snow will do to the birds.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't quite know what to make of this one, accuweather has a max of 6 inches predicted, some places say 10-12 inches? Seems this one has lots of unpredictable to it, could be good or bad!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

snowbus said:


> Time to by a SD license.


I totally agree, i havn't seen much geese in North Dakota, 
These are my predictions:

If South Dakota gets all this snow than the geese are going to stay below the snow line. As the snow melts in South Dakota the snow will be meliting in NOrth Dakota at the same rate, Once the snow line is gone in South Dakota the 'snows' are going to basically go right threw North Dakota as there will be no snow stoping them and there is alot of open water all ready. Just from my prediction it sounds like south dakota will be some of the best hunting this spring in the last week or two there. Canada doesn't realy have snow on the boarder so there going to go straight threw. I don't know though i'm just taking a guess. I only think the worst because I am from North Dakota and truelly think it's going to happen this year.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> snowbus said:
> 
> 
> > Time to by a SD license.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! If it really happens it would suck!


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

If you come to South Dakota bring a 4 wheeler or plan to walk. Have been hunting for a couple of weeks and you need a 4 wheeler to get down alot of gravel roads. Geese are moving south towards mitchell and snow is coming.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sand lake to Jamestown-today.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

We might be ok.... for snows in ND....if enough migrate today, they may get caught above the snow line. Last weekend the same thing happened, but they went back south due anyways.

Heavy Snow Warning for tonigth along the border.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How long until these birds (in large numbers) figure out that the west is wide open??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> How long until these birds (in large numbers) figure out that the west is wide open??


No H2O my friend!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

According to the current forecast, SD is not going to be the place to be this weekend. We are supposed to get snow across the entire state. I think it was only 2" or so south of 90 but that is still enough to make them push south. I have a hunch that a lot of the leading edge birds should be in ND by now and will stay ahead of the front. The rest I would think will be retreating back to extreme souther SD and northern NE. Only time will tell but that is my guess.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

SDwaterfowler said:


> According to the current forecast, SD is not going to be the place to be this weekend. We are supposed to get snow across the entire state. I think it was only 2" or so south of 90 but that is still enough to make them push south. I have a hunch that a lot of the leading edge birds should be in ND by now and will stay ahead of the front. The rest I would think will be retreating back to extreme souther SD and northern NE. Only time will tell but that is my guess.


Can't be by north dakota when aberdeen got 9 inches of snow last week all the way north


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Well Mallardhunter I'm afraid you are wrong-at least in part.In order to meet my daily gas bill(average $60 a day for the last 2 weeks)I just completed a loop from Webster to Aberdeen to Britton and back via Langford,Pierpont,Roslyn.
A massive horizon to horizon migration north this morning.(actually yesterday and early last evening as well.)Up here on the Coteau its largely a flyover that appears to be directly to NoDak,I assume cause of the snow we have.Off the Coteau to the west there are LOTS of birds with some massive feeding vortexs on the ground-particularly from south of Groton to Sand L to NoDak.LOTS.There is NO SNOW in the gap from the west side of the Coteau to west of Groton and north.A funnel the birds are using.
There is also another significant migration north-hunters and outfitters.I stopped at Kens in Groton for coffee and a snack and to use the bathroom-forget the gas pumps cause they were occupied by hunters.While waiting my turn to get in the bathroom I watched/talked to 7-8 different hunters heading north on 37 toward or to NoDak.Couple were wearing black hoodies reading 'Up North Hunting'or something like that and with the big trailers etc(followed by vehicles from a number of different States)I can only assume they were outfitters.Ditto on highway 27 through Pierpont-many trailers and following vehicles.Ditto on 4 vehicles and 2 big trailers set up west of Langford.(they were getting shooting over a massive spread)
One never knows about these crazy birds but there is no doubt there are a LOT of birds in NoDak now.A LOT!I also see no reason at all for them to return cause of the forecasted snow in central SoDak.Now its sunny,calm and 40+ degrees-and they are moving fast.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty impressive and gracious report. You did what many on here - have not done. Yes, it brings hunters to these locations, but the money you have saved others is priceless. Face it - we all use the this resource to find the birds.

To see all the outfitters would be worth the trip.

At lunch nexrad was lit up and I had the feeling they would be here.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's the latest from the SoDak GFPs website:

"2008 Spring Light Goose Migration Update
(Includes Snows, blues and Ross' geese)

New snow goose status reports will be provided as we receive notice of major movements and concentrations. The information will also be available on the Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge hotline (605) 885-6401.

**South Dakota resident light-goose hunters need a SD 2008 Migratory Bird Certification stamp in addition to their small game license.

**Nonresident hunters should note the Migratory Bird Certification is included as part of the nonresident snow goose license, so nothing else is needed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

March 26: Yesterday, hundreds of thousands of snow geese were stacked up along the snow line, just south of Highway 12 in Brown and Spink counties. By the end of yesterday, some flocks had made it up to the Sand Lake area."

I suspect those 'hundreds of thousands"are now part,only part,of what I saw going north as described above in my earlier report.As to the 'snowline',there really is none from about Highway 27(base of the Coteau)to west of Groton.AND,the birds are travelling it north.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

OK,a friend just called after visiting Sand Lake.He said the estimates there now are approaching a half million birds.Thats a pretty serious number.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the excellent report duckp. It confirms what I was worried about. Sounds like southern NoDak will be the place to be this weekend.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

SDWaterfowler,
Yes I think so too but who knows for sure?I live up on the Coteau and we have lots of snow here so not sure what,if anything,the following means but stepped out a few minutes ago with the dogs and way up above were 2 flocks heading south???Crazy birds!!!


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

duckp said:


> Well Mallardhunter I'm afraid you are wrong-at least in part.In order to meet my daily gas bill(average $60 a day for the last 2 weeks)I just completed a loop from Webster to Aberdeen to Britton and back via Langford,Pierpont,Roslyn.
> A massive horizon to horizon migration north this morning.(actually yesterday and early last evening as well.)Up here on the Coteau its largely a flyover that appears to be directly to NoDak,I assume cause of the snow we have.Off the Coteau to the west there are LOTS of birds with some massive feeding vortexs on the ground-particularly from south of Groton to Sand L to NoDak.LOTS.There is NO SNOW in the gap from the west side of the Coteau to west of Groton and north.A funnel the birds are using.
> There is also another significant migration north-hunters and outfitters.I stopped at Kens in Groton for coffee and a snack and to use the bathroom-forget the gas pumps cause they were occupied by hunters.While waiting my turn to get in the bathroom I watched/talked to 7-8 different hunters heading north on 37 toward or to NoDak.Couple were wearing black hoodies reading 'Up North Hunting'or something like that and with the big trailers etc(followed by vehicles from a number of different States)I can only assume they were outfitters.Ditto on highway 27 through Pierpont-many trailers and following vehicles.Ditto on 4 vehicles and 2 big trailers set up west of Langford.(they were getting shooting over a massive spread)
> One never knows about these crazy birds but there is no doubt there are a LOT of birds in NoDak now.A LOT!I also see no reason at all for them to return cause of the forecasted snow in central SoDak.Now its sunny,calm and 40+ degrees-and they are moving fast.


You must not have planned on hunting yourself? Nice of you to go scouting for everyone else.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

duckp said:


> OK,a friend just called after visiting Sand Lake.He said the estimates there now are approaching a half million birds.Thats a pretty serious number.


My brother just returned from Sand Lake after he heard the same report. He did not see a goose on the the whole thing and followed and watched quite a few flocks cross the state line to NoDak. South wind with a storm coming there was a lot of geese that moved through the area today.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

sdgoosekiller,
Try Hog the geese if you want but sorry if the truth is hurting you.
As to your brother and Sand Lake,he's either blind,a liar or lost.Call 605-885-6401 and see what the Sand lake people think about it.


----------



## DU870 (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't forget about the birds to the south. I think there are still more birds to come.

:beer:


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Good point, duckp.


----------



## Johns (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm about 30 miles NW of Sioux Falls, saw a couple thousand birds on the ground around 7 tonight in a couple of fields. I'm planning on hunting snows this weekend, any ideas on what this system will do with these birds and the ones that are between Sioux Falls and Watertown.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

as of 10:30pm not a flake of snow has falling in Aberdeen. I have a feeling the majority of geese will be in ND by this weekend.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I will be hunting near Sank Lake from Friday to Sunday. Saturday the wind is going to be 30 out of the south. I am sure most of the geese will be moving on that day.


----------



## callngeese (Nov 12, 2002)

From what I hear as of this morning, an area from Highmore to Faulkton to Watertown to Brookings back through Huron to Highmore...Received the heaviest snowfall of anywhere from 9-14 inches...I'm just curious as what the birds will do...There are a bunch North of the snowline which will likely stay north, but there were plenty of birds in that area, to see what they'll do is up in the air yet. We just got a couple inches down here near the big city.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

callngeese said:


> anywhere from 9-14 inches....


Man we could use all of that up here.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And more snow for the weekend too across the upper midwest. Even S SK and SW MB is suposed to get some. This weather will have them spread out all over the place.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

anybody have an answer to my million dollar question...do we go north up towards north dakota, go south and try to find juvies, or get in the middle of the snow and hope the birds are there?


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I DO! Sit at home and watch college basketball. Do I win something???


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone that sits at home and watches basketball during the spring season has some serious priority issues IMO.

Alex


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> I DO! Sit at home and watch college basketball. Do I win something???


 :lame: uke:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Probally the type that paoches at night... or shoots from the truck...


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I came from huron today the birds were all going south big, big numbers of birds!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Most birds I saw today were flying south or east.
Plenty around for awhile I suspect.
The Sand Lake line(605 885-6401)says there's a lot on Sand Lake(435,000).Hopefully thats enough so SDgoosekillers brother can finally see at least one. :lol:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL :lol: You would think a guy would be able to find at least one out of almost 1/2 million.

Thanks for the reports guys. Glad to hear some birds stuck around.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

14" of snow at Highmore, SD, that is east of Pierre and N of Chamberlin.

Aberdeen was on the northern edge. Pierre over to Brookings is south center of precip. So 25 mile S of that line and 75 North of the line is main precip area. Heaviest is just west of Redfield at 3/4". .25" to up to .50" of precip fell as a norm in that area, lesser amounts area from around the area. Like northern counties along ND did not get any. Less than .25 S of I -90 But remember, now equate that rain amount to Snow.

Northern edge of NE also got precip, .25" and less (2") . SW Mn got up to 1/2", mainly SW of the MN River.

Areas with less than 4" should have pretty much melted off today. Areas less than 6" should be melted off tomorrow IF the sun conmes out. Be prepared for SLOP in the fields--like ATVs getting stuck. So go light, hike in the gear in back backs, carts, etc.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

maybe duckp and sdwaterfowler should try hunting instead of sitting around bashing people on here. snow goose hotline was 2 days outdated yesterday when you suggested calling it. My brother does actually know how to pick out a goose...amazing. And we have actually had a pretty good season for not being able to see them. ha. anyways we will be out hunting again tomorrow while you tear this one up so enjoy it!


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

duckp said:


> sdgoosekiller,
> Try Hog the geese if you want but sorry if the truth is hurting you.
> As to your brother and Sand Lake,he's either blind,a liar or lost.Call 605-885-6401 and see what the Sand lake people think about it.












I guess he couldn't see them because they all flew into the back of the truck that day. The hotline was outdated because there were only 31 there that day and somehow they all flew into the back of the truck. Judging from what I have been seeing the count today is a little more accurate.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Well there ya go,proof miracles happen,even to the blind.
Congrats on the birds-I assume you went to noDak where you tried sending everyone else. :eyeroll: 
Call me if you really want to get in em.
Good hunting.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep even a blind squirrel finds an acorn every once in a while. No on the Nodak he went where the reports were and all the geese flew into the back of the truck. Thanks for the offer about getting into them we'll just see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Well we differ about reporting and Sand lake but I really do mean it when I say congrats on the birds and good hunting.More than plenty for everyone.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> Probally the type that paoches at night... or shoots from the truck...


EXACTLY! I just got done cleaning everything I shot last night. No seriously I just get tired of seeing people post asking where everythings at but it'll always be that way. Trust me, I'm not watching college basketball.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

So it sounds like most of the birds stuck it out through the last bit of snow. Still good #'s from Huron north the ND?

Looks like another round coming on Monday, once again uncertainty to where it is going. We'll see.

Bet the fields are a mess!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hunted South Eastern North Dakota on Saturday the 29th and didn't see many snows at all everything i did see was heading south, that's really weird isn't there a lot of snow in South Dakota, this years migration is just crazy. Alomst snuck up on a small flock but like usually saw me just before i got in to shooting range.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Another Snow storm for Monday is predicted, so best to check the weather...*


----------

